# 0111 Finance Managers...How soon the cap reaches



## Pariad2809 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am the first timer in this forum and want to apply for FSW for the NOC 0111 Financial Managers. My question is I am on my way for WES and IELTS, I have sent my degrees to the university for attestation and my IELTS General exam is on 7th June...so I believe I am late to apply to CIC.

By hook or crook I shall not b able to apply before June end.
Can anyone tell what are my chances to get through????

Very curious to know the answer...as it seems I shall be very late to apply but can't help it.

Thanks a ton for all your responses.... Really want to know what are my chances..


----------



## SS70011005 (Mar 12, 2014)

Pariad2809 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am the first timer in this forum and want to apply for FSW for the NOC 0111 Financial Managers. My question is I am on my way for WES and IELTS, I have sent my degrees to the university for attestation and my IELTS General exam is on 7th June...so I believe I am late to apply to CIC.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The cap may not be reached soon enough as there are many other NOC categories open in finance and accounting. However, since there are many applicants, my guess would be around mid to end of July.


----------



## Pariad2809 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Plz Reply or Advise*

Dear Experts.........

I request you all to kindly advise and suggest anything you are aware of....this would be a great help for me.......

Waiting for all the valued information possible...

Thanks in advance


----------

